# tingly electric shock type pain?



## DizzyMoo

Not sure how to describe this really but ill do my best, Basically today (& on other occasions) i got this sudden VERY sharp tingly pain through my stomach, kind of electric shock that went right up my belly. 
Enough to make me suddenly lean forward, grab my stomach & say a random profanity. Even the staff came to me asking if i was ok & did i need a chair :blush:
It was literally a 1 second thing & i carried on what i was doing. (It's not braxton hicks either nothing like it infact). My belly didn't go hard either. All i was doing was looking at fish in the fish shop in bolton, so stood still then move 4 steps & look in next tank etc so i wasn't doing anything strenuous either.
But i felt like i'd just stuck my belly on a plug socket & got the shock of my life, Thats the closest i can relate it too, baby has been stupidly active today too & i've noticed that today has been the 1st time he's kicked/hit me quite hard & still is doing now. My bellys going nuts!
I've felt quite wierd today, my body feels soooo heavy but yet i also feel like i could just drop or faint at any moment. 

Am i just having an off day dya think? 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## sera

hmm, interesting.. it might just be growing pains, sounds to me your lil one is having fun with you.. lol! sorry i kow im no help so i hope some other ladies can help :) cant wait till i feel my lil one give me a good kick! lol!
xoxoxo


----------



## Kittee

Not in my belly but for the past couple of days I've felt a sharp shock on my arm, my hand and leg on occasion. And Oh on my back. No idea what it is.


----------



## Mrs Dot

I have had the same type of pains today too! wierd! I had the 'electric shock' type pains briefly and about 3 or 4 times this afternoon. Also have had 'poking' type pains! like someone has poked my tum gently - I'm not sure if this is the chops making me aware of their existence or not, as it's my 1st time and I'm not really sure how it's meant to feel! I have felt really 'heavy' and lifeless all day, think we must both be having a growing spurt!


----------



## DizzyMoo

The poking sounds like baby hun :) As that's what it can feel like at 1st a gentle poke :) 

Haven't a clue about this electric shock thing, bar it fecking hurt i'm glad i only got the 1 shock (although 2 times) today i would of cried in agony if it had carried on. Defo sharp intake of breath tackle, just puzzling me as baby is stupidly active for the 1st time & seemed a coincidence.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I've had a few electric shocks like you've described over the past few weeks. I haven't actually felt any movement from LO though yet. It's sure got me :confused:


----------



## Noodles

I get electric shock pains too, my friend said it could just me the baby playing with my nerves


----------



## DizzyMoo

I dunno , coz i thought with nerves it was a sharp pain? This is a sudden electric shock it's really hard to describe any other way. I'm defo going to be asking midwife about it. It's happened twice today, But about 2/3 other instances in the last 8wks ish .
Bloody hurts though :(


----------

